# Introducing a new pigeon to the home



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, and thank you for looking. I need some advice on introducing a new pigeon to my home... the issue comes in because I currently have a lone pigeon of two years and my room is his territory! 

The new pigeon who I finally moved in the other day is currently getting "out time" in the room while my first pigeon is downstairs (he comes down regularly). My room is upstairs and that is where they sleep in separate crates. I'd like to be able to leave them in the room together without crates in the end.

Right now the new pidgey will be attacked, which is understandable as it is my first guy's territory. However I'm wondering if I let them meet every day in another room it would help them become friends or at least co-exist when moved back to my own room? I noticed there is no fighting when they are both downstairs. 

I also had another thought. In around 2-3 months time due to personal circumstances I will be temporarily unable to care for my animals and they will be staying with a friend for at least 5 weeks. Would this time period away potentially "erase" my room as a territory and make co-existing easier? The room may also be re-painted and changed around a bit as it just seems the best time to have it done since all the animals will be out. I don't know if they'd notice but I guess it could be as if it's a new environment! 

Please, any advice you can give is very welcome. I understand maybe they will always need to be supervised together and that is workable too.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi fluttertaube,

Congrats on your new pigeon.

Some Q's : gender of the old pigeon? Gender of the new pigeon?

You mentioned if they are both downstairs, then there is no fighting. How do they interact? Does the older pigeon perch higher up? (usually) Is there any fighting if the newer pigeon tries to occupy a higher place?

You said they sleep in same room, different crates. Can they see each other? Reactions?

One thing I have tried is that keeping pigeons in side by side cages for about 4 days to a week (of opposite genders). I have used this method to help them pair up. It has worked most of the time.

You can try this method and they should grow a bit more accustomed to each other, hopefully.

Good Luck.


----------



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

YaSin11 said:


> Hi fluttertaube,
> 
> Congrats on your new pigeon.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  My older pigeon (Bigwig) is definitely male, the newer one (Hedwig) I'm not too sure. I say she right now because that's where I'm leaning more towards but to be honest I'm ready to get her DNA sexed as she is confusing me! I hope she is a female only because this should then be an easier job. 

And as for perching higher up, Bigwig is just acting as he would normally downstairs. He often lays on top of the TV (highest position as it's wall mounted) but will also equally lay on the table, floor or windowsill (you see we have a spoilt bird here lol!) As he was laying on the windowsill the other day, Hedwig did approach him and got very close without much reaction at all. He just continued to lounge. However Hedwig has not yet attempted to perch high. She doesn't fly well yet as she is recovering from PMV (don't worry she was quarantined for over 6 weeks and had multiple showers before coming indoors) so it's quite uncoordinated and clumsy, she seems to lack confidence in this new environment too. 

Upstairs the crates are placed close together, they see each other well. This will be their second night so early days but they don't pay too much notice. I hope at least they will get used to the other, as you say!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'll bet they are 2 males. If it was a female, then I think your male (1st bird) would be more interested in her. But I could be wrong. Maybe he is defending his territory from a new bird no matter what the gender. It is possible that 2 males will never get along. But they may learn to tolerate each other if that be the case.


----------



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> I'll bet they are 2 males. If it was a female, then I think your male (1st bird) would be more interested in her. But I could be wrong. Maybe he is defending his territory from a new bird no matter what the gender. It is possible that 2 males will never get along. But they may learn to tolerate each other if that be the case.


I can't trust Bigwig's reactions to other pigeons to be honest, he sees myself as his partner I think and is completely imprinted with humans since he was squeaking. Other pigeons have been temporarily in with him, a mix of male and female, he didn't seem to be too interested in either unless they move near enough to his crate then he'd certainly attack (other areas not guaranteed but possible), and they inevitably did wander where he didn't want them to be. It does seem to be a territory thing overall. None of those pigeons stayed long enough to really give insight to how he'd adapt in the long-run, though. Fingers crossed. As long as they at least tolerate I'll be happy enough!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may not even know that he is a pigeon then. That can cause problems. Let us know how it all goes.


----------

